# Asian skin?



## suzukigrrl (Jan 16, 2006)

I hope I can explain this without sounding racist, but I've been hearing women talk about how Asian skin is different from Caucasian skin. I have no idea how, but I hear people insist that they need a dermatologist and products specialized for Asian skin. Is this really the case? I know that Caucasian people tend to be concerned about large pores, and African-ancestry people tend to be concerned about looking ashy, and South Asian/Indian people concerned about dark eye circles. What about other Asian people? Essentially all our skin is the same right?? Different people might have different concerns, but cleanser and moisturizer works the same on everyone, right? Are there real differences in skin that require products specialized depending on your ancestry?


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't think it's racist of you at all. I just think you're curious. And curiousity is by far better than ignorance or assuming. Bravo on wanting to learn more about others.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jan 17, 2006)

You know, I'm wondering if it is just that some products are marketed as specific for Asian skin, and so women think that they need something specific for Asian skin. The power of advertising!


----------



## sweetface18 (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm asian, and I don't think that your skin type is particularly SPECIAL just because you are of a certain ethnic group. There are many asian people with oily or dry skin just as are there in any other group.

I think that certain products are targeted towards Asian people because as a whole, that may be what MOST asians are looking for. I know a lot of asian people that like/want to use skin whitening products but so do any other group. Thats just like how they might market bronze/tanning products for white people because many of them want to achieve that all american glow.


----------



## Liz (Jan 17, 2006)

hmmm... good question! i guess one of the things they would be concerned with that i can think of is color matching foundation. but a lot of people have that problem too.


----------



## monniej (Jan 17, 2006)

tons of great info kim, thanks. i guess that there is a difference in how to treat skin for people of different ethnicities.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Kim, thanks for posting that! May I ask where you found the info? I'm also a little confused. In the paragraph about Asian skin first it says that skin has fewer pores or poreless, but then a few sentences later says that pores are larger and exfoliating is important to reduce the appearance of pores. Could you clarify that for me? I'm a little confused.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh I'm still confused. Asian ladies, what do you have to say about pores??


----------



## Leony (Jan 17, 2006)

I think there's nothing special about Asian skin, some of them has large pores, prone to acne and some of them have few pores/poreless and free from acne, like my mom and granny, never got any skin problems. I'm Asian, but I have mixtures blood(Indonesian/Dutch-Chinese/Arab and Iranian) and my skin tends to have few pores also.

I also think that, what makes the difference is what we consume/eat everyday.


----------



## tann (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm sorry I don't know about the skin care issue, but I'm dying to do an Asian Makeover. I "heard" that they are sensitive about what colors they put on, just like AA's. I rarely hear about acne, pores, cleansers. This might be racist, but most seem to have beautiful skin...ALWAYS.

Tann


----------



## BeneBaby (Jan 18, 2006)

I have also wondered this??? Thanks for clarifying Kim!


----------



## katc0809 (Jan 18, 2006)

I am Asian but I don't think my skin needs a specific Asian skincare brand to take care of. However, some US/Europe skincare products do contain BHA/Glycolic or heavy fragrance which I find, a lot of Asian don't really like.. at least my friends and I perfer something natural and fragrance-free.

I did try some US products which contain 8-10% Vitamin C but my skin just couldn't stand for it. I broke up fiercely but when I stopped using it, I got back to normal. Having said that, I am still using some US brands like Zia natural.

It seems that most Japanese/Korean brands emphasize the importance of hydrating and soothing so their products are mild and have less active ingredients. I can say that it takes longer to see the result so whenever I have acne, I will choose philosophy/DDF spot treatment. I also use philosophy "help me" to tighten my pores. I noticed that my skin became smoother but I couldn't use it everyday (I worry that it may trigger skin sensitive). And for everyday use, I stick to Kose Sekkisei, Shiseido and Zia natural.

After all, we use whatever we think good and effective but I know a lot of Asian, especially for Japanese and Korean, take 4-5 skincare steps in day/night.


----------



## beaugael (Jan 21, 2006)

im asian and i agree with kat.. most of my friends also asian are allergic or get skin irritations when using some products with fragrance.. when it comes to makeup i use a foundation thats yellow based or ill look like a clown..


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 21, 2006)

All I have to say is that no matter what race or ethnicity group someone might be from, everybody's skin still have differents needs. A person and I could be from the same ethnic group, but a product that might work for him/her might not work for me. That's why there are so many different combinations of skin types. Think about it.....since everyone is different and is an individual, none of us look alike (except for twins), we don't look alike for a reason, so there is nothing wrong if our skin needs aren't alike as well.


----------



## man (Jan 22, 2006)

There are many products created specifically for Asian skin, Caucausian skin and ... It all depends on where you purchase the products ( say if you buy it in Hong Kong, then its likely that the product is more suitable for Asian skin). People in general have different skin type than others, whether they are from the same ethnicity or not. But like what Naturally said, there are some major distinctions/ differences with Asian skin and Caucasian skin. Like smaller pores found in Asian people. Companies may sell certain products in N. America but not in Asia, all due to the different ppl they are targeting. For example, many Asians ( mostly Chinese and Japanese girls) are into white skin ( and the whiter the better because of our yellow undertone ), and Caucasian are into tanning. A company like Clinique may have products specifically made for whitening skin for Asians that may not be found in the states. No matter what ethnicity you are, it is just sometimes better to purchase Asian, Caucasian... products specialized since you know it is specifically targeted/ created for you. But the bottom line is no matter what ethnicity you are, just use a product that is right for you on something that you trust or is comfortable with.


----------



## juhlinanoy (Jun 13, 2006)

I always have a tough time trying to find out what foundation shade I am! Drives me nuts. So I have to haul my butt to the professionals .. To find me that perfect shade .. Anyway this is really great information!


----------



## ketsumefan (Jun 14, 2006)

hmm i know that there are also different trends in Asia. Like in East Asia they are very concerned with whitening, while in America the trend is to be tanned. Being East Asian myself, I tend to prefer my skin to be whiter. I guess this is just the main traditional trend there. A lot of it probably has to do with diet too. What you eat can affect your hormones etc. I mean its a stereotype to think that every Japanese person eats sashimi/sushi but the staple foods of fish/amino acids etc. will have different effects on your body.


----------



## mabelwan (Jun 14, 2006)

I agree with you. I'm asian and have fair skin. I'm so proud of my skin when I was in my country cuz that's what a girl wants. But then, my friends here, esp guy, think my face is too fair as they think gals look prettier to have tanner skin.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 15, 2006)

i honestly have no clue. not to be stereotypical, but i think asian skin is better looking with fewer pores and just a more even surface..myabe that is because my best friend is asian and she has perfect skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jass (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't think theres much special about asian skin, but one of my friends from korea insists that all asian products are so much better than the ones here and that only asians know how to cut hair etc etc. It really irritates me. I can see her feeling that a white hair dresser might not take her high cheek bones into consideration but Canada is a very multi-cultural country, it's impossible that a hair dresser here would only have ever worked on white clients. Urgh. Sorry my little rant. Lol.

Anyway, I don't think theres very much different about asian skin, my mum has yellow skin and I don't see much difference between us other than colour.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm asian and most of the women in my family have oily/combination skin which is more prone to break out on acne/pimples. Of course, the cleansers we would use also has to be for sensitive skin. I think it's heredity in terms of the pores and your skin sensitivity. My pores are pretty huge when i look close in the mirror, but I have other asian friends who have smaller pores and they never broke out in their life. Also, I'm darker skinned than most asian ppl. perhaps that plays a role as well? *shrugs* Ah well, as long as my face doesn't break out I'm good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## _Dreamer_ (Jun 15, 2006)

wow this is so interesting,im azn heh i wouldnt say i have "perfect" skin or "small pores", but then again im darker, i totally agree w/ everyone talkin about whitenning skin in china. i only experienced that when i saw some products in china that were like body washes that whitened you at the same time OOH I WANTED TO TRY THAT but never got to =[

lol that's all i needed to get that out

PS right now im tryin to find foundation and IT'S DRIVING ME INSANE, dam u undertones XD


----------



## LVA (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome to MuT!

I`m asain too and I have yellow undertones ... I`m pretty sure all asians have yellow undertone .. but i might be wrong. my HG (Holy Grail) foundation is Everyday Minerals ... It gives a realli nice coverage and the colors are realli forgiving so it`s easy to match it up with different skins


----------



## _Dreamer_ (Jun 16, 2006)

hmm maybe i will try it, but do u think maybelline pure make up/revlon colorstay w/ softflex would work? revlon has more colours than maybelline though =

heh im just so cheap XD


----------



## LVA (Jun 16, 2006)

O, I forgot, yah, revon colorstay is a really good d/s foundation ... but ... it's kinds too much coverage for the summer IMO (In My Opinion) i think the best d/s foundation that work for me was one of the Loreal one .. .think it starts w/an F ... can't remember the name ....


----------



## _Dreamer_ (Jun 17, 2006)

I looked around l'oreal paris (not sure if that's the one u mean, cuz there's also l'oreal professional etc) aaaaand foundations that started w/ f were the feel naturale ones, liquid and compact

u can c them here 

is that wut u meant?

also, how much was it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> cuzthey dont list prices XD


----------



## LVA (Jun 17, 2006)

okie .... it doesnt start w/F ... don't know why i thought that ...

It was infallible :laughing: ... $12. The onli bad thing about it was i had to mix 2 colors to get my match. (they always had the buy one get one free @ my Walgreens) I dun remember which colors i mixed though. I threw away all my Liquid foundation, (w/the exception of my Lancome one ) when i bought MMu

btw - EDM has foundation on their site for free. everdayminerals.com

all u have to do is pay for shipping. I wear the Light shade. Maybe u should order samples.

U get to pick 3 foundation shade samples. Depending on if u have combo, normal or oily skin,

u get to pick the finish u want: matte, semi-matte and orig glow.

and U get to pick a concealer

and blush.

They shipped my samples in 2 days and i pay minimum shipping

Their foundation arent' expensive @ all. Check out the website


----------



## _Dreamer_ (Jun 17, 2006)

thnks definitely will do :icon_chee 

:worship:


----------



## vickievixie (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm Asian, (Taiwanese) and here the weather is particularly humid and warm, and it's extremely hot in the summers. I, personally, have very oily skin, so does my family, but I have friend who have poreless-appearing skin, but it's rare. With all the pollution and humidity, it's hard to prevent clogged pores and oilies. In fact, I was surprise no one in the States (back in 03-04 when I was there as an exchange student) used blotting papers, because every single girl in Taiwan has them!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 19, 2006)

LVA, you sold me on EDM! Hehe, I just ordered the samples... Can't wait to try them out. I've been using Philosophy but it's summer and my skin color has changed so I thought I'd try something new.

Anyway, I'll let you know how I like it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missymaricel (Feb 20, 2007)

Asian skin, like any other skin of another ethnicity, has its own specialized needs. I personally think foundations should be created based on ethnicity since it seems so limiting to simply have one shade of light, medium or dark. There's different types of lights, mediums, and darks. Asian light and Caucasian light are completely different. Most Asians have yellow undertones whereas Caucasians have more of subtle pink undertones. There should be an overhaul of makeup colors that cater to the many variety of skintones out there whether you're Asian, Caucasian, Black, Hispanic, and a mix of everything.


----------



## almondeyez (Feb 20, 2007)

I have the same issue too! I have yet to find a custom mix that I absolutely love.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 20, 2007)

i don't think there is a difference, apart from foundation. i guess asian girls in general have more yellow undertones. i heard japanese products are good, so i'm dying to try some, but apart from that, oily skin is oily skin, it doesn't matter if you're asian or caucasian.


----------



## wendy29 (Feb 20, 2007)

I am korean.. i am from korea about 6 years ago.. so I am sooo korean..

anyway.. My huge skin care problem is enlarged pore..

and i agree about the foundation problem. I've been looking for the right one, counldn't find anything at a drug store. That's why i changed to Sheisido.

And Lots of skin care products for asian, like korean and japanese, are whiting lines.

those ppl love to have white, pale facial.

I am sure alot of skin care companies produce the products to meet our needs.

and jess, your korean friends are rite. I know lots of hair dresser in states are going to korea or japan to learn the newest tech. and hair cut skills.

And after i found one korean hair salon, i never go back to my old one. Then dont know my hair and they dont know how to cut, how to style the hair.

I had to tell my old hair dresser how to cut.. and i never cut any hair in my life, but i knew more about it

Like if i want to have alot of layers, and less weight on my hair, they dont understand, all i need was cut layers all over my hair but they only cut around my face, still heavy hair.

so i wont go back to white hair dresser.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 20, 2007)

I think that it depends on the person, but through genes and such, some traits are going to be more likely found in a certain race's skin but it only can go so far.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 20, 2007)

Who is Kim? LOL


----------



## wendy29 (Feb 20, 2007)

r u talking about the last name kim? than I am!!:moa:


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't think so, but on the first page a couple of ladies thanked a Kim for some detailed info, I saw neither the info, or anyone named Kim. At first I thought maybe they were using someones given name, but I guess she deleted her posts or something. Sorry for the mix up. LOL


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 25, 2007)

If I may specify, having Korean friends and lived with them (those were born and raised there), I think most of their skin is REALLY great. I even touched, Lol.

Most of the case they have less pore and less hair on their body.

Korean people = Great skin, is well known in Japan.


----------



## wendy29 (Feb 25, 2007)

that's awesome!!! Saddly i am not one of them.. :scared:

I like japanese girs MU Style, and long lashes.. we think of you guys as having longer lashes then us.. Hahaha


----------



## Savvy_lover (Feb 25, 2007)

i duno ~ i m asian too but i didnt realise i need a special product for my race. maybe foundation as some have said. hrmmm... i think its more like for skin type rather than race. and the ability to target asian is what they want i guess... also i think the other reason they have asian formula is for asian ppl who lives else where the weather is different... my skin is perfect when i was in us and sweden but a disaster after i got back to HK~ u know weather change your skin quite a bit~ well Or maybe actually asian skin has a particular skin type??


----------



## Denicelpz (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi.I think that Asian women have flawless skin.Thats my opinion.No ofense.


----------



## Nox (Feb 28, 2007)

In my travels to East Asia, especially when hanging around the local metropolitan ladies, they (in the general sense) really did love to have the clear, very white skin. Although as a dark brown foreigner, they were thankfully still gracious to me, even though I didn't have the white skin.

My experience was that they don't hold Westerners to that same standard, only against themselves. BUT I noticed, for the white Americans who were there, they were not only fawned over for their white skin, but also for the apparent translucency which alot of Asians don't have.

I think why many Asians can have the white skin, but not a lot of translucency is because their skin is thicker, just like black skin can also be thick. I notice also because of the thicker skin, Asians can appear to be even whiter than Caucasian people. Their skin keeps them looking fresh, smooth and young for much, MCUH longer than most Caucasians. It doesn't wrinkle, sink in, or sag in middle age. That is definitely one of the things they are blessed with in the "Skin Department".

One way you can get an approximate determination of skin thickness, is to look at your alar folds (nostrils). If it is nice and thick/fleshy there, you are probably blessed with thicker skin on the rest of your face.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Mar 1, 2007)

i think one of the reason white westerners might age a bit faster as u said is becoz of their diet. quite many of them eat a lot of red meat which make ppl grow big n fast but age faster too.

asian do have wrinkles like me ... got rid of pimples but then got some wrinkles in my fore head due to dryness... but no cure coz once i put cream on pimples arrive... my foreheads gone:'(


----------



## Nox (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes, Asians get wrinkles, everybody can get wrinkles. But notice the difference in the wrinkle pattern. I am seeing my Caucasian peers in their 20's already getting these wrinkles by the eyes (crow's feet, I think they call it), that stay there even when they stop laughing/smiling. I have never seen that in any other group of people before the age of 50.

I also have "fine line" in my forehead too, due to dryness:eusa_whistle:. But this is different than the skin aging process. You are probably the only that can see it, others probably don't notice this in your face at all. The collagen in the rest of your face is probably all still intact and good.


----------



## chonsa_x3 (Mar 2, 2007)

most asians do have good skin,

but not me!

this has been pretty informative though.

i do use an ``asian`` product on my skin, and it seems to work well enough for me.


----------



## sushi-gal (Mar 2, 2007)

Funny, this is typical conversation between me and Korean friends when

I complementing on their skin. I heard "Kim Chi" and frequent visit to Sauna (Chim Jiru Ban) keep their skin great. is that true?

My ideal great skin includes less hair on body. so far I haven't met hairy Korean friends (nor Chinese friends). my old roommate(Korean guy) had no hair on his arms and SMOOTH! you know how jealous I was:frown:.

Do you think the water was way better in Sweden than HK?

I noticed my whole body got really dry within a few days after I arrived to Cali. I'm sure the water (bathing) and dry weather effected my skin.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 3, 2007)

hehe, I can't live without my Kim Chi!!!

I'm not sure if that contributes to having a good skin though. I'm not one of them anyways, I have a combo skin with HUGE pores and breakouts once in a while.

I've read articles in the past that talk about how skincare lines targeted for the specific ethnicities is more beneficial than others, but I'm not sure if that is true, but then again, I'm using neutrogena right now (so broke) and my skin is blah, so now I'm intrigued...

But I agree with you about the water in Cali. I used to have jet black hair, and within a few months my hair color changed (it's more dark brown now), and my hair isn't as healthy as it used to be back in Korea. and my body got dry too (not my face, lol)


----------



## wendy29 (Mar 3, 2007)

OMG we have the same skin type!! :shakehands: and I haven't heard about Kim chi is related to skin care.... :kopfkratz: well come to think of, we eat more veggitables then "americans" with kim chi and other ban-chan(side dishes) and eatting alot of fiber which "cleans" your inside, and tons of vitamins and minerals..

Maybe it has to with eatting healthy. :eusa_whistle:

and i couldn't agree more with water. My skin wasn't dry like this in korea

:laughing: My one japanese girl friend complains about shaving her arm hair all the time. and she is so jealous of me having unnoticale hair on my arms :laughing:


----------



## sushi-gal (Mar 3, 2007)

Lol, and I am the Kim Chi lover as well. also Korean sauna.(there are Korean towns in Tokyo)

What do you call the glove type body scrubbing? I have it in Red. I like to use it in Sauna that makse my skin very smooth.


----------



## wendy29 (Mar 3, 2007)

that's called "*te-mi-li' *this stuff is *THE BEST* body scrub EVER!!!!

My BF even tried and he was like "I never knew i was this dirty!!"

*You can see the dead cell is coming off from your skin,* *rite sushi-gal?*


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 5, 2007)

hehe, I can't live without it either!!!

I was running around with no SPF for a couple of summers (yikes! I know...) and my arms were WAY darker than any part of my body.

I've been covering my arms up from the sun like the plague, and started to wear SPF, and using te-mi-li definitely helped to scrub away the old skin, and my arm is slowly starting to match the skintone of my body.

I just hate not being able to use it on my back by myself, lol! guess I gotta buy a longer one... :tocktock:


----------



## sushi-gal (Mar 23, 2007)

That name rings the bell, thanks. I now have it in green &amp; red. also have looong one. I really enjoying to see the dead cell, lol.

My Korean friend said she uses it for her face as well but is that safe?

So far I haven't met hairy Koran girls (and all of them have smooth skin

- I admit I touched) I'm so curious about it.


----------



## LeynaBanana (Mar 23, 2007)

I am asian. My mom told me not to shower until I am through with my PMS if I don't want to enlarge my pores. She said showering during your PMS can cause your pores to be enlarge over time.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 23, 2007)

i don't think thats true. i am asian and i shower during PMS and my pores hasn't enlarge.


----------



## Flawless_Skin (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm an Asian and I'm sure other Asian can relate that in our country the trend is to be Fair Skin and they get more attention.

I always want to be fair thus I sticked with what I've been using to be fair skin. It's a matter of choice.

Regarding foundations to use, Just use MAC or PRESCRIPTIVE custom foundation for your face. They will formulate something just for you.

Re skin products if anyone is interested in being Fair Skin just use anything with Kojic Acid. Search for Kojic Acid online for benefits that it will do toyour skin before using it.

Problems like hyperpigmentation, Melasma. Age spots, freckles and Acne scars are just some of the problems you can solve by using this.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 18, 2007)

PMS or the actual menstrual cycle time? Eek I can't imagine not showering eitehr time, but especially when I'm on my period!


----------



## Flawless_Skin (Apr 18, 2007)

This is just a myth dont believe that.lolz

That's a streotype advice from our asian moms


----------



## pkittie (Apr 19, 2007)

It's more of a marketing issue, as Asians tend to take care of their skin at an early age (thanks Moms!) and use more products. However, Asians tend to get eczema more often (which is more of a genetic thing), which fragrance and active products can exacerbate.

Why it appears that our pores are smaller is that we have finer/fewer or no hair on our skin. It helps to have drier skin as well. I can't tell you how many people comment on how smooth my bodyskin is and when I tell them that I never shave, they are green with envy. My face is oily, so the pores are larger, oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Hey, German Smilies?-that's funny).


----------



## shellie (Apr 19, 2007)

i am asian, and my skin is dry to sensitive. i've tried a lot of things and the only thing that i've noticed a difference from was the shiseido skincare night moisturizer. it really made my skin very very smooth. the only bad thing was the balancing toner. it dried up my skin. so i returned the whole package and just got some products from wei west.

as far as hair goes, i've only shaded my legs twice and that was in college. since then i've not shaved my legs at all because there's no need to. i do have hair on my legs but they are very fine and light. so unless you are sitting next to my leg you won't see them. i'm thankful there at least.

and i agreed that asians tend to age much slower than caucasians. you can take a look at those chinese actresses in their forties who still look like they're in their 30's and so on while some caucasian actresses may be in their 20's but look like they're in their 30's.

either way, if i can find a product that work almost perfect on my face (IE: make it smooth and not dry) i'll keep using it.


----------



## sweetstax3 (Apr 19, 2007)

i think the major difference is that most asians - as i'm referring to chinese, korean, and japanese that they're more concern with their complextion - in asia fair skin is considered most flattering/attractive for the women. so the ladies would spend a fortune to be as pale as they can - unlike americans, we spent thousands to get a tan. if you ever go to any of these countries, the best selling beauty products always have something related to skin lightening. but everything else is pretty much the same. they also have skin products specially made for dry, oily, combo, normal skin. hope this make sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ALilGirlOnce (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi... I am a full asian and would like to share my POV on this...

Regarding the whitening thing, my mum has told me at a very young age that the more fair a girl's complexion is, the more likely she will find a rich man to marry. Pah! But that would be why whitening is so in fashion as compared to tanning in America and Europe. I have a few packs of whitening masks at home that I sometimes use, not that I need a rich guy to marry. =)

As for products designed specifically for Asians, I don't think it's complete bs. After all different ethnicities have different facial characteristics. For example, the foundation in Asia will probably have more yellow undertones to them. In tropical countries like SE Asia, you can often find more toners and purifying masks that remove oil, simply because of the weather (hot and humid - not good for acne). A lot of it changes with fad, but will always be designed with the typical asian lady in mind.

I also find it funny that many of you think asian skin is flawless - I have seen more than my fair share of acne-ridden faces, guy or girl alike! In fact, I hardly see it on Caucasians. This should be a genetic thing, but I rely only on observation, not on any citable papers or articles.

Btw, when I say asian, I mean Eastern and SE asians and their descendents. I think Indians and Middle Easterners have different skin types from us, and I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm Asian and I think the whole "geared towards" a specific ethnic group is just another marketing ploy that cosmetic companies are taking advantage of. It seems that we, as women are easily drawn into marketing schemes. I know that I for one am always interested in what is new and hot out there, and if it works too...well then, it's a sale. Sometimes I hate myself for it, knowing that we pay for the advertising, real estate and company employees more than the product itself...it's pennies on the dollar for the actual product. Other than foundation shades I think skin is just skin, there's oily, dry, combination and acne-prone...I've tried Korean and Japanese skin care (Amore, Iope, Laneige, etc.) and haven't found them to be any more beneficial to my skin than any Western skin care co's. In fact, Laneige always seems to make me break out, for some reason the Korean skincare co's always put a ton of fragrance in their products...I know that women in Korea that are true skincare product "connoiseurs" only use western products (Lancome, Estee Lauder, Chanel, Sisley, etc. are best sellers). But then again, I also know women who swear by the Asian co's...Amore Pacific is supposed to be awesome, unfortunately a cream is like $250...


----------



## mahreez (Apr 21, 2007)

hi! thanks for posting this...i don't think it's racist at all.

i'm asian, a filipina (philippines) and my skin is tanned and all that. we have different skin from chinese and koreans because they're skin is fairer and smoother. we don't have a lot of breakouts or anything but most of the time, the concern here is having to whiten the skin and so we have a lot of products with whitening effects. but i'm not really into that because i like my tanned skin as it is.

sometimes, when the make-up packaging says it's for asian, i think they meant that to suit the skin color. it's a good help for us though because sometimes when they (caucasians) describe if a color is nice on them on the reviews i wonder if it would work on mine too. i've been using mac, maybelline and nars as well and i don't get allergies from them or anything.


----------

